# Trek 2.3



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Just picked up my 2.3 today! Did a quick 4 mi ride and I really really like this bike. Maybe put a split saddle on....any recommendations? This bike handles and rides like a dream!


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats. Nice looking bike!


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Look at the Bontrager inform rxl saddle. It would be a perfect match for your great new bike.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! Someone also mentioned the Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow Men's saddle too. Any imput on that one? Although the Affinity 2 thats comes with the TREK is not to bad the more I have been on it.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

What don't you like about the current saddle? In my experience the cutout causes more pressure on sitbones than it relieves from genitals. Regardless of what seat you try, make sure it includes a generous exchange policy and the shop has a selection of other saddles to exchange for.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> What don't you like about the current saddle? In my experience the cutout causes more pressure on sitbones than it relieves from genitals. Regardless of what seat you try, make sure it includes a generous exchange policy and the shop has a selection of other saddles to exchange for.



Yeah...Good point I almost ordered one online. But I think I may give my current saddle a little more time now before I trade out, if I do. I had a split saddle on my old bike and I seemed to do well with it. I do have a boney butt with not much padding :blush2: so my seat is major important for my long rides.


----------



## ddj8052 (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new 2.3. I have a 2009 2.3 and I love it. It has been a fantastic bike. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks much everyone! the more I ride this Trek the more I like it!


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice bike.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Did you look at the Madrone 3.1? What kept you away from it? With the big sale on Trek right now, would you have gone for the Madrone 3.1 instead given that it's on a huge discount?

I'm asking because I've been test riding both 3.1 and 2.3.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope! I liked the 2.3 better than just about anything else I rode. Now I did not ride the 3.1 as I first bought a 4.5 and did not care for it in less than a day of owning it (I was not even considering aluminum/carbon at that time). When I first jumped on a 1.5 and 2.1 I was ready to take the 4.5 back, they rode that nice for me but decided to wait for a 60cm in a 2.3. And like I've said I really like this bike!

I look forward to taking this bike out every day even in 110 weather! I don't think you could ask any more from a bike purchase then that statement. But that's just me and I'm no way saying you will like the 2.3 better then the 3.1. You will just know when you're on the right one so no bad choice really. If you like them both equal then consider the specs and you're out the door price. If I would go for a complete carbon bike I would buy a Cervelo RS or R3. I would like to try an S2 as well. But I'm very happy with the Trek 2.3 and do not regret buying it at all. 

Good luck with your purchase and post a pic of your new baby!


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to hijack, but rather add to the Madone family... here's my 3.1... got it yesterday... so stoked!


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Do you think you could explain what you felt was superior in the 2.3 than the 4.5? Were they the same sizes? I thought the geometries were the same between the different models the only difference being the components and the frame materials.

Thanks


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

_LCW_ said:


> Not to hijack, but rather add to the Madone family... here's my 3.1... got it yesterday... so stoked!


Pretty Cool! Very sharp! I changed my stem to a 17 degree like yours, I had a 7 degree in the first pic. Also that looks like the same garage door at my house!


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes they were the same sizes, see my post "Madone 4.5 not likey" but that's just my sediments. Here's my take, I liked the ride better on the 2 series, handling and speed was much better for me. Plus I like the look of the frame better as well...looked a little more race and sculpted to me. I also wanted a full 105 bike with a little nicer wheels, so the 2.3 just fell in to place. Sales staff only directed me to full carbon bikes and never even mentioned anything under a 4.5 when I was shopping. 

I'm very glad I decided to try the 1.5 and 2.1 when I went back. I still like carbon frames and I really liked the Cervelo RS I rode but not at that price difference from a 2.3. The 4.7 had the group and wheels I liked but I would have gone to the RS if I was spending that much more.


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

deleted


----------



## cdyer77 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice bike! I just bought a 2.3 frameset that I need to start building up.


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice bike. I just started and bought a trek 1.2. I really like it for now. Didnt think i'd like riding as much as i do so im sure ill upgrade in a year or two.


----------

